# Ants and Makeup



## blazeno.8 (Dec 12, 2009)

I come from a place with lots of rain, so I have never experienced an ant invasion due to rain before I moved here.  What do you guys do to protect your makeup in cases like this?  Do you even bother to secure your makeup when you notice ants in your place?  I didn't see them in my makeup boxes, so that's a good sign.  Also, all products are tightly sealed.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 12, 2009)

I always try to secure my makeup, especially since the time I found a big spider in the lower drawer of my makeup box! I would try to get rid of the ants personally, but as long as everything is sealed tight you should be fine.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 12, 2009)

yes seal everything tight as you can to stop the ants.  also maybe leave some ant powder around the outside of your home to stop them getting in?


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 12, 2009)

I use zip lock bags and put it in my train case


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes seal everything tight as you can to stop the ants.  also maybe leave some ant powder around the outside of your home to stop them getting in?_

 
Securing the place is hard because I'm on ground level and this is an older place, so any crack is a potential entrance (I found 3 entrances they were using and none of them were doors or windows that lead to outside).  I have some really great ant killer that has saved me.  At one point I swear that some of them were inside my computer.


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 13, 2009)

One of the best things you can do when you get ants is start using things like Febreze. Ants actually follow by scent, so once one gets in, it doesn't take long for half the colony to show up. Spray your carpets and rugs, Lysol hard surfaces, do what you can to kill any possible odors.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Securing the place is hard because I'm on ground level and this is an older place, so any crack is a potential entrance (I found 3 entrances they were using and none of them were doors or windows that lead to outside). I have some really great ant killer that has saved me. *At one point I swear that some of them were inside my computer.*_

 






 I'm sorry but that's hilarious! I'm sure it wasn't funny for you though. Where I live it doesn't rain a lot but we still have ants ALLLLLLLLL the time because where our subdivision was built there used to be grape vines so there are ants everywhere. Sometimes theyre just randomly crawling around the floor. Gets annoying but it doesn't seem to help when we spray. They just keep coming back. 

I think as long as everything is sealed you should be ok. I've never heard of any ants getting into make up but hey, they get into everything right?


----------

